# smoked corner lights



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Sup everybody

recently became a GA16 owner (97 200sx se) & i'm really happy with it anyway, i know nis knacks makes smoked corner lights, anyone know how they cost, & where i can get em? whats up w/their website (not workin)

-himbo

p.s. look forward to talkin to you guys (& girls)!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i thought they do stealth, not smoked. i could be wrong.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nisknacks is no longer....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nisknacks is no longer....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so where can we get some good darker clear corners??


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks
your right they are stealth, now where can i get some?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

you could prob. make them... open the corners and LIGHTLY spray the insides with the krylon stained glass paint (black of course)... that might work


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

himbo said:


> *recently became a GA16 owner (97 200sx se) & i'm really happy with it anyway, i know nis knacks makes smoked corner lights, anyone know how they cost, & where i can get em? whats up w/their website (not workin)*


Welcome to the forums. I'm moving your topic from from the GA16 engine forum because it's not an engine related topic.

Moving to cosmetic mods...


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

go to liuspeed, hes got dank corners, version 1.0 or 2.0 oh yea an he sells em on ebay too.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2433852637 or http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2433852818&category=6763


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, Liuspeed has 'em. check out his crystal corners and headlights...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanx everybody

i wanna cry, $107, and $75 for corners, thats nutty! 
any one know of affordable ones???


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You're Welcome

Always glad tho help out a fellow member.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

check on ebay every now and then.. i got my pair for 55$ from [email protected] i think.. i forgot his exact name.. but he is much more.. affordible..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i am liuspeed i sell the black dark stealth corners .

if u are interested in them let me know.

thanks.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

Id highly suggest going with Liuspeed. He is well known around here, and you wont get dicked around. Grade AAA Product!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

himbo.... could that be a spinoff of our much beloved mod, timbo? 
lol


----------

